# THE BALL MASO 'S PATENT NOV 30 1858-BOB CLAY



## cookie (Feb 19, 2007)

I went to an auction yesterday and picked up some interesting jars...the one pictured -THE BALL  MASON'S PATENT NOV.30TH 1858  has ghosted N and TH. Bob-any ideas on this jar? thanks -John


----------



## bobclay (Feb 19, 2007)

Hi John,

 These (in this family) have always been among my favorite Ball jars. By 1892 but likely as early as 1889 or 90, Ball was using this all block lettered style. It is generally thought that most of these were made using acquired moulds from other companies as sometimes THE BALL is much heavier and sharply cut than the rest of the embossing. We see them with just BALL, THE BALL (like yours) and THE BALL JAR. This would be in the Redbook as #264-6, or actually a version of that because of the ghosted N in MASON'S. Valued at $20-$25 and a neat jar! 

 Bob


----------

